# UMTS Stick an der Fritz Box 7141 betreiben



## HadyBonVoyage (16. Januar 2011)

Hallo, ich besitze einen Huawei UMTS Stick und möchte ihn an der Fritz Box 7141 betreiben. 

Besitzt da jemand Erfahrung damit ob und wie das geht?


----------



## robbe (16. Januar 2011)

Soweit ich weiß, unterstützt die 7141 keine UMTS Sticks.


----------



## HadyBonVoyage (16. Januar 2011)

Blöd, 

ich habe gerade gefunden dass die FB 7270 UMTS Sticks unterstützt.

Muss ich sie leider gegen die austauschen.


----------

